# cva accura v2 update



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

Got a chance to run some more loads through my new accura.

I originally sighted it in with Hornady 250 grain SST super glide sabots-these were good for MOA groups at 100 and 200 yards with two triple 7 magnum pellets (2000 fps).

Tried the 250 grain Barnes expander with factory sabot= slightly better than MOA with same powder charge. Initally tried the expander in a harvester black crush rib sabot but gave up on it as the factory barnes sabot loaded easier.

Both the Hornady and Barnes loads mentioned load with just about the perfect amount of force-not too tight not too loose.

Next up was the Barnes spit fire TEZ-no go with around 3 inch groups for three shots at 100 yards- really loose in the bore.

There is no doubt the triple 7 leaves a crud ring and I find it not much cleaner than regular pyrodex pellets.

I will be trying blackhorn eventually in this gun but do not have enough time for this season.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I went from Pyrodex pellets to Pyrodex loose and noticed only a slight improvement in accuracy no change in velocity. Went from Pyrodex loose to T7 pellets and didnt notice any accuracy improvement but did get more velocity. Went from T7 pellets to T7 loose and improved accuracy and velocity marginally. Never noticed a single difference in the cleanliness of my gun between the T7 and Pyrodex in either configuration.

Just tried BH209 this past weekend and all I can say is wow!! Improved accuracy & velocity over the loose T7. Not by a huge margin but enough. The biggest difference was the cleanliness of my gun after shooting. 20 rounds downrange and a single patch made the barrel shine like new. I ran a brush and a several more patches down it to be certain but it still took half the time it normally took to clean. 

I for one will never be going back to either of the aforementioned powders. The ease of cleaning alone justifies the higher cost of the BH209, not to mention the increase (however slight it may be) in accuracy and velocity.


----------

